# Ständiger Grub-Fehler bei Linux-Mint-12-Installation



## uziel144 (11. Januar 2012)

*Ständiger Grub-Fehler bei Linux-Mint-12-Installation*

Hallo zusammen, 

seit gestern versuche ich Linux Mint 12 neben Windows 7 auf meinen Rechner zu bekommen und ernte nur Grub-Fehler. Folgendes vielleicht kurz vorab:

Nachdem ich etliche Monate noch mit Ubuntu und dem Kennenlernen Unity-Neuerung verbracht habe, habe ich nun entschieden, dass diese Oberfläche für mich ausscheidet. Das liegt nicht etwa daran, dass ich ein Ignorant bin, der sich allen Veränderungen verschließt, sondern vielmehr daran, dass ich diesem Bedienkonzept nun einige Zeit gewidmet habe, es mir jedoch nicht wirklich das Benutzergefühl gebracht hat, dass ich von Gnome 2.x gewohnt war. Auf mich wirkt Ubuntu seit 11.04 - und 11.10 hat es m.E. nicht grundlegend verbessert - träge, touchoptimiert und fern von einem gelungenen Desktop-OS. Das ist freilich rein subjektiv.

Soviel zum Thema Umstieg. Jedenfalls wollte ich nun Mint 12 installieren, da mir das Ganze im Test auf dem Stick wirklich gut gefallen hat. Im Gegensatz zu Ubuntu bekomme ich es allerdings nicht zum Laufen. Während der Installationsroutine vom Stick aus habe ich Boot, Root und Home Partition, sowie SWAP definiert. Diese befinden sich jedoch auf einem Datenträger, auf dem auch eine NTFS-Partition an erster Stelle steht, auf der die Windows-Programme liegen. Windows selbst liegt auf einer SSD, die als erste Platte überhaupt vom Bios angesprochen wird. 

Ubuntu hat in dieser Konstellation immer tadellos funktioniert, Mint bringt mich nur zur Grub-rescue-Eingabeaufforderung mit der Meldung, "no such partition". Habe dann versucht, mit dem ls-Befehl eine Übersicht über die Partitionen zu erhalten und ggf. nachträglich die gesuchte Partition festzulegen, allerdings erfolglos, da ich nicht einmal eine einzige Nicht-MSDOS-Partition angezeigt bekomme. Die Boot-Partition auf der SSD wird scheinbar auch überhaupt nicht angetastet, obwohl ich beim Installieren die SSD als erstes Bootmedium angegeben habe. Vielleicht liegt ja auch hier der Fehler und ich müsste /boot direkt auf die SSD packen?

Nun bin ich gerade dabei, die zweite Platte zu verändern und die Windows-Programm-Partition nach hinten zu verschieben und die Linux-Partitionen dann davor einzurichten, vielleicht liegts ja daran. Wenn Ihr allerdings noch andere Tipps habt, oder aber ich ganz auf dem Holzweg bin, wäre ich Euch für Infos sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ständiger Grub-Fehler bei Linux-Mint-12-Installation*

Hallo uzial144,
bitte poste einmal dein Partitionsschema und den Inhalt der Grub-Config.

MfG Jimini


----------



## uziel144 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ständiger Grub-Fehler bei Linux-Mint-12-Installation*

Hallo, 

mein Partitionsschema ist (ich hab jetzt hier bei 1 angefangen zu nummerieren, evtl. fängt linux bei 0 an)

sda1 -> MS Boot 
sda2 -> SSD mit Win7 (NTFS)

sdb 1 -> Grub (EXT4)
sdb2 -> root (EXT 4)
sdb3 -> home (EXT 4)
sdb4 -> SWAP 
sdb5 -> Windows Programme (NTFS)

sdc1 -> Storage 1 - Media (NTFS)
sdc2 -> Storage 2 - Daten (NTFS)


Den Grub-Inhalt spar ich mir hier mal gerade, denn mittlerweile hat's geklappt. Zuvor war sdb5 an erster Stelle auf der Platte und die Grub-Partition hat sich erst daran angeschlossen. Seit ich die Windows-Programm-Partition ans Ende verschoben habe, bootet Mint ganz normal und Windows auch. Ubuntu hatte keine Probleme mit der Konstellation, Mint schon. Seltsam, oder?

Naja, bin fürs Erste froh, dass es überhaupt klappt und Mint stellt mich gleich vor die nächste Herausforderung, denn es scheint Grafiktreiberprobleme zu geben, jedenfalls hagelt es derzeit Glitches in Gnome 3. Naja, sollte ich nicht klar kommen, weiß ich ja, wohin ich mich wenden kann. 

Einstweilen jedenfalls vielen Dank!!


----------

